# Freshly detailed Cosmos Black 1999 M3



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

This car still gives me _________________.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Is this a "fill in the blanks"?

If so, then I will say "palpitations".

The car is gorgeous!


----------



## SevenMan (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice, I especially like the side shots.

What camera are you using?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

SevenMan said:


> Nice, I especially like the side shots.
> 
> What camera are you using?


Thanks for the positive feedback!

I'm shooting with the Canon EOS 350D.

I'm kind of surprised that my car's finish still looks good -- haven't waxed or polished since last May.

I think it helps that we're having a drought this year in SoCal...

:dunno:


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

nice looking car. I love the late 80's m3's.


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

but the late 90's are of course nice. I suppose I would be happy with any m3


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

**** eating grin?

Your car looks great Jon. I love the CH's on it and the drop that came from Evosport's suspension work is perfect. I'll be making a couple of changes to my car in a couple of weeks :eeps:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Cliff said:


> **** eating grin?


You are getting warmer...



Btw, I got a new lens for my cammy too...

:eeps:

Thanks for the compliment Cliff!

Hey, what plans have you got workin' for the M Coupe (or will there be an unveiling at Bimmerfest)??


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon said:


> You are getting warmer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Canon 100-400 you were talking about in the other thread? That should be about perfect for surfing photos (and pretty good for the girls out there at Rincon too). Kari's still talking to you post purchase? :eeps:

I'm getting wheels and springs for the Z4MC and I'll post photos in the Z forum once they're on the car.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Cliff said:


> The Canon 100-400 you were talking about in the other thread? That should be about perfect for surfing photos (and pretty good for the girls out there at Rincon too). Kari's still talking to you post purchase? :eeps:
> 
> I'm getting wheels and springs for the Z4MC and I'll post photos in the Z forum once they're on the car.


I ended up getting the 300 mm F4 prime lens with Image Stabilzation...

Yes, my wife still loves me... 

This lens is so amazing.

Never been able to take pictures of the moon with the camera hand-held before...

Which wheels are you getting?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon said:


> I ended up getting the 300 mm F4 prime lens with Image Stabilzation...
> 
> Yes, my wife still loves me...
> 
> ...


Perfect choice. Add a 1.4TC and you're golden at the beach.



> Which wheels are you getting?


I just sent you an email.


----------



## Swarna (Feb 21, 2007)

Your car looks great. Ver nice photographs


----------



## E36Guy (Jun 17, 2005)

Awesome shots. Looks so great. 

Do the racks cause any rubbing wear to the roof at all or does it have some protective pad? Not that it's really going to make me not get a rack on mine.. just curious.


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Looks cool...fill in the blank with, chills!!!

Cheers,


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

All I can say is WOW! What a clean car. Beautiful.


----------

